# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  مبروووك : تأكيد خبر زيادة مكافئات طلاب الجامعات مع شهر محرم الحرام 1430 هـ ...

## LUCKY

استلمت جميع الجامعات والمعاهد الحكومية التابعة لوزارة التعليم العالي القرار الصادر من خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك / عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود
والذي ينص على زيادة مكافأت جميع الطلاب والطالبات في الجامعات والمعاهد الحكومية بنسبة150%
لتصل إلى: 

2500( ألفان وخمسمئة ريال) للتخصصات العلمية والطبيعية...

1850 ( ألف وثمان مئة وخمسون ريالً) للتخصات العربية والشرعية...

وسيتم العمل بموجب القرار بداية السنة الهجرية الجديدة 
(شهر محرم القادم)

----------


## الفلكين

"التعليم العالي" تنفي اعتماد زيادة مكافآت طلاب الجامعات بنسبة 150%

الرياض (سبق) سلطان المالكي :
نفت وزارة التعليم العالي ما تردد عبر مواقع الانترنت وفي أوساط طلاب الجامعات حول اعتماد زيادة مكافآت الطلاب الجامعيين . 
و أكدت مصادر مطلعة لـ" سبق" أن الزيادة لم تعتمد حتى الآن و لا تزال مقترحاً ينتظر اعتماده من الجهات العليا.

وكانت الوزارة قد رفعت المقترح الذي يطالب برفع مكافآت الطلاب الجامعيين ، عقب موافقتها على دراسة بهذا الخصوص رفعتها جامعة الملك سعود، تمشياً مع الارتفاع الملحوظ في الأسعار.

الجدير بالذكر ان وزير التعليم العالي الدكتور خالد بن محمد العنقري قال إن وزارة التعليم العالي تدرس أوضاع الإسكان الطلابي في مختلف الجامعات السعودية ، و أوضاع مكافآت الطلاب.

----------


## LUCKY

و الله الاخبار متضاربه حول هذا الموضوع 

بس حتى انا قلت معقوله مكافأه طالب تتساوى مع راتب موظف 

يوم جت الزياده ما شفنا خير الله يستر اذا جت هذة الزياده 

تحياتي

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

انشاء الله يكون الخبر صحيح 

ويسلمو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا بت اختي عليها نص المكافئه الى شيخ عزيز

----------


## أُخرىْ

وإلى الآن محنا عارفين دقة الخبر..ويمكن لو فيه أمل من هالزياده..
مستحيل توصل الى 150 %..كيف الموظفين 5% وإحنا الطلاب ناخد 150%
..الله يستر من هالزيادهـ..


شكراً لك

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهـ يهنيهمـ 

يعطيكـ الفـ عافيهـ
وبنتظار القادمـ

----------


## المح خيالك

مبروووووووووووووك للطلاب والطالبات 
هذا اذا كان الخبر صحيح خخخ

----------

